# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Hoşbulduk Abdul...

## atoybil

*Hoşbulduk Abdul...*
_(Resim, Alan Mooreheadğin Gallipoli adlı kitabında siyah-beyaz baskı olarak yer almaktadır. Ressam: Ted Colles)_



Sayın Murat Yetkinğin 8 Eylül 2006 tarihinde Radikal Gazetesinde yayınlanan yazısı ğHoş bulduk Abdullahğ, beni geçmiş yıllara götürdü. ğAbdulğ la tanıştırıldığım yıllara... 



Murat Yetkin sözkonusu yazısında Alman Dışişleri Bakanı Frank-Walter Steinmeierğin 7 Eylül 2006 tarihinde üırağan Sarayı'nda Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül ile konuşmasını söz konusu ediyor. Anlaşıldığı kadarı ile Frank-Walter Steinmeier, Sayın Abdullah Gül'ün sıcak hoşgeldin konuşmasına *"Hoşbulduk Abdul"* diye yanıt vermiş. Yazıda belirtildiğine göre isim, bu kısaltılmış hali ile dinleyiciler arasında bulunan Sayın Mehmet Ali Birand ve Sayın Yetkinğin kulaklarına hiç de itici gelmemiş. Sayın Yetkin bu ince hareketi (!) Türk ve Alman Dışişleri Bakanlarının arasından su sızmadığının bir göstergesi olarak algılamış ve bunu da Türk halkına aktarma ihtiyacı duymuş.



İyi de etmiş! Aksi taktirde, Türk halkı olarak Batının bizlere ne yüce duygular beslediğini öğrenmekten mahrum kalacaktık! 



Peki, ülkemin önde gelen köşe yazarları ve bu ğince davranışağ söz konusu olan Bakanımız ğ*Abdul*ğ adını bu denli kabullenmişken bana ne oluyor da huzursuzluk duyuyorum bundan?



*****

Yıl 1993,Batı Avustralyada Curtin University of Technologyğde, ırkçılık nedeni ile her anında ayrı bir savaş verdiğim Doktora çalışmamın üçüncü yılındayım. Tez danışmanım, benim bu zorlu savaşım sırasında danışmanlık görevini ğkeyfiğ bir nedenle bırakıyor. Tüm çabalarıma karşın okulun bu keyfi davranışı engellemesini sağlayamıyorum. Hayatım bu yeni gelişme ile daha da çekilmez bir duruma geliyor. Bir gün okulda çalışırken tanımadığım bir bayan yanıma yaklaşıyor;



ğMerhaba, ben senin yeni tez danışmanınımğ. şaşırıyorum...

ğAdım I.A. Sen de Berrin olmalısınğ

ğEvetğ

ğBundan sonra birlikte çalışacağız. Sahi, hangi ülkedendin?ğ

ğTürkğümğ

ğHaaaa, ğ*Abdulğ* yani!ğ

ğAnlamadım! ğ*Abdul*ğ de kim?ğ

ğBiz size ğ*Abdul*ğ deriz de!ğ

ğSiz kimsiniz?ğ

ğBatılılarğ

ğPeki ğbizğ kimiz?ğ

ğMüslüman Türklerğ



Elimde tuttuğum kalın İstatistik kitabını masanın üzerine fırlatıyorum. Kitap masanın üzerinde hızla kayarak büyük bir gürültü ile duvara çarpıp duruyor. 



ğGöstereceğim sana Türkğün kim olduğunu!ğ



Yeni tez danışmanım yanımdan ayrılır ayrılmaz o günkü çalışmamı yarıda bırakıp okuldan çıkıyorum. Akşam geç vakte kadar şehirdeki kütüphaneleri dolaşıyorum. ğAbdulğ ün neyi temsil ettiğini öğrenmem gerekiyor. Hissediyorum ğiyiğ biri değil. Ama kim? Nasıl bir kimliği var bu ğAbdulğ ün? Ya da ğBatığ nın gözü ile nasıl görünüyoruz? üğrenmek zorundayım...



Takip eden günlerdeki aramalarım da sonuç vermiyor. üok üzülüyorum. O hafta sonu büyük bir can sıkıntısı ile şehirde dolaşırken ikinci el kitap satan bir dükkanda buluyorum kendimi. Kitaplar arasında yorgun dolaşırken gözüme birden bir kitap ilişiyor, GALLIPOLI. Yazarı, Alan Moorehead. Kalbim yerinden fırlıyor. Ya ğAbdulğe rastlarsam. Sayfalara hızla göz atıyorum. Evet, işte orada... Abdul... Batının gözündeki bizler yani...



Gördüğüm resim beni çok üzüyor... Ama şaşırmıyorum... 



*****

Kitapta, Türklerin tanımı şöyle yapılıyor; Türklerin canavarca ve insani olmayan bir yanları vardır, zalim ve kötülük saçan aşırı tutucu insanlardır, her türlü kötülüğü ve vahşiliği yapma eğilimleri ve güçleri vardır (Sayfa 149, Paragraf 2).



Kitapta tanımı verilmeyen ve ğAbdulğ resmine de yansıtılamayan daha neler var? üğrenmeliyim...



Daha sonra çok samimi olduğum bazı Avustralyalı arkadaşlarıma soruyorum ğAbdulğü. Utana-sıkıla, ğaptal, uyuşuk, bir işe yaramaz, tembel, güvenilmez ve çok pisğ sıfatlarını sıralıyorlar Türkleri temsil ettiği iddia edilen ğtipğ ile ilgili olarak. 



*****

Günü geldiğinde tez danışmanıma tükürdüğünü yalattırıyorum... Aynen Atalarımın bir zamanlar ğBatığlı işgalcilere yaptığı gibi... O artık gayet iyi biliyor ğTürkğün kim olduğunu... Bana çok çektiren okulumun yönetimindeki ırkçılar da...



Ama görüyorum ki siyasetçilerimiz ğTürkğ ün kim olduğunu hala öğretememişler Batılı meslektaşlarına!



*****

Alman Dışişleri Bakanı Frank-Walter Steinmeierğin bu kısaltmayı yaparken kötü bir amacı varmıydı? Bunun tartışılması gereksizdir. üünkü Türklere ğAbdulğ tiplemesi ile yakıştırılan kişilik özellikleri, Hristiyan Batının beynine yüzyıllardır kazılmıştır ve hala kazılmaktadır. Alman Dışişleri Bakanının dünya görüşü de, o kültürde yetişmiş bir kişi olarak bu öğreti ile şekillenmiştir. O nedenle Bakanın bunu bilmediğini düşünmek en iyimser deyiş ile ğsaflıkğ olacaktır. Konuk Bakanın, Diplomatik kimliği ile de böyle bir hata yapma olasılığı yoktur. üünkü, işlerin ciddiye alındığı Almanya gibi ülkelerde, Diplomasi de son derece ciddi bir iştir.



Bizim Bakanımıza gelince...



Gönül isterdi ki kendilerini ğOsmanlı dönemiğnin tek varisleri imiş gibi görenler, hiç olmazsa ğOsmanlı Tarihiğni bilsinler... ülkemizin, özellikle de, içinde bulunduğu koşullarda hiçbirimizin ğcahilğ olma lüksü yok! 



Avrupa Birliğine girebilme çabalarımız da bu cehaletimizin bir uzantısı olmasın? 





Dr Berrin Köse

[email protected]





_(Kaynak: Gallipoli. Alan Moorehead. İlk Yayın Tarihi 1956. Son Yayın Tarihi 1992. CollinsAngus&Robertson Publishers Pty Limited)_

----------

